# Savage model 24



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

I have a savage model 24 over under combo gun in a .22lr over 20 guage and was wondering what all it would be good for?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I wouldn't be shooting the 22lr at more than raccoons and rabbits and smaller than coyote game at ranges where you can consistently hit the vitals. The 20ga on the other hand loaded with game specific shells will work well within it's limits for coyotes as well as all small game.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Or you can give it to me...LOL I just picked up one in .223/20 ga. Still haven't shot it yet. Will be doing so today with a friend of mine. I agree with Don. .22lr is way too small a pill for predators.


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

I just saw em and a new gun shop opened up around me and i went in to check it out and there she was... i couldnt help myself for 215 it was in good condition just some dings and scuffs.... but it had no sights but luckily they were already on order and they put em on for free!! I love the way it shoots its a great small game gun and survival gun, i was just wondering about raccoon and stuff i have several serperate rifles for coyote and other game of that sort, thanks for the help again!!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Post a pic ! I want to see. LOL Always nice to see pics of guns and pelts ! Just curious which one you picked up as these are all different. Really neat guns.


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

Unfortunatly i have no good camera so no pics for now fella's, but i really like the way it shoots! Might start a new thread about the savage model 42? its a savage combination gun and they are said to be producing them sometime this year! First one is supposed to be a .22lr over 20 guage but different larger calibers will be made


----------

